# Gounod's Tribut de Zamora - next year!



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Bru Zane is performing _Le tribut de Zamora_, Gounod's only unrecorded opera, next year:

Prinzregententheater, Munich, 28 January 2018, 19h

Munich Radio Orchestra
Bavarian Radio Choir

Conductor: Hervé Niquet

Judith Van Wanroij: Xaima
Jennifer Holloway: Hermosa
Edgaras Montvidas: Manoel
Tassis Christoyannis: Ben-Said
Boris Pinkhasovich: Handgiar
other roles sung by Caroline Meng, Artavad Sargsyan, and Jérôme Bouillier


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Interesting. Staged, or in concert? (No director credits here.)

Good to see another theatre being used for opera in Munich. I'm surprised they don't have another opera house in more regular use given the clear demand for it in the city.


----------

